# Favorite/Favourite IR's Dec 2020 edition



## thebeesknees22 (Dec 17, 2020)

Hey yo!

I've done my fair share of buying up a bunch of different IR's. (everything from ownhammer, to celestion digital, to eminence, to the stuff that comes with STL Tones' Libra etca..

I was wondering what ya'll's favorite IR's are for this year. I just saw eminence has a pack of DV-77's now. (the usual package and one from Kristian Kohle) Anyone try those yet?

Anyway, always looking for suggestions. 

thanks!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 17, 2020)

I recently got the VHT/Fryette Fatbottom IRs and the Lynchback IRs and they're interesting.

Right now my favorites are the Brahm Mesa mixed with the Diezel V30. The Celestion V30/Greenback/75/K100 mixes also come in handy.

I want to try the DV-77s but I feel like they're probably gonna be too dark. I like Emis live but in a studio they don't give what I want. I'm hoping the DVs are different.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 17, 2020)

I'm really digging the WGS Reaper 50 IRs from Lancaster. I was unimpressed with their IRs a few years ago but these are really great. I've been blending them with some celestion creamback Ownhammer IRs lately.


----------



## maggotspawn (Dec 17, 2020)

Friedman cab from York Audio.
Also God's Cab, which is a free Mesa OS 4x12.


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Dec 18, 2020)

I thought Bogren's stuff was just gimmick... bloody hell I was wrong. 
All the IRs sounds great, my favourite are FartMeUp, FartMeDown, and GodsOfSomething (I don't remember the actual name). For leads, which I almost never play, a blend of 3 different IRs from the free Ownhammer Mesa pack.


----------



## Metropolis (Dec 18, 2020)

ML Sound Lab Mega Traditional & Mega Djent packs. Traditional really has that Petrucci vibe, and it's quite tight. Maybe ML's Uber cab with T75/V30, damn it has massive low end. Sound is quite different compared to Mesa Oversized for example.

Bogren Digital rhythm pack. These are mostly Mesa cabs and they include Jens Bogren's recording signal chain, overall sound is kind of post processed, which is really the case. But in a good way, unlike many other packs. 

Mesa Boogie Oversized 2.0 version by York Audio. Really balanced and these don't neccessarily even need high or low cuts, captures sound very realistic to me. Sound is more complex in the mids than most Mesa packs out there.

Drums and Tones Mendel IR Bundle vol. I. Multiple different cab/speaker combinations, sounds like it's mostly V30's and Mesa again. Modern metal sound. 

I tend not to like ir's which are too overhyped in lows, or captures which sound like too similar to each other, like Ownhammer for example.

I'm really looking forward to that Kristian Kohle pack when it comes out.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 18, 2020)

Metropolis said:


> ML Sound Lab Mega Traditional & Mega Djent packs. Traditional really has that Petrucci vibe, and it's quite tight. Maybe ML's Uber cab with T75/V30, damn it has massive low end. Sound is quite different compared to Mesa Oversized for example.
> 
> Bogren Digital rhythm pack. These are mostly Mesa cabs and they include Jens Bogren's recording signal chain, overall sound is kind of post processed, which is really the case. But in a good way, unlike many other packs.
> 
> ...


The Kohle pack is available on eminence's website right now.


----------



## Metropolis (Dec 18, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> The Kohle pack is available on eminence's website right now.



I meant his upcoming other pack with his favourite cabs and speakers. Guess it's branded in similar way as Bogren pack.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Dec 18, 2020)

Has anyone tried his eminence pack yet?

A buddy of mine is a huge fan of the ML sound labs stuff, but I haven't tried much of their stuff yet outside of the trail version of the MIKKO cab sim.

I may pick up Kohle's eminence pack even though I told myself no more spending for the rest of the year. 

the bogren stuff looks cool. I might pick those up next year.

I still haven't nailed down "my sound" so to speak. It's all over the place depending on what I'm doing lol


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Dec 20, 2020)

ok so I picked up the DV77 IR. I grabbed both the regular pack from eminence and the Kohle pack. I like them. Sounds great.


----------



## NosralTserrof (Dec 20, 2020)

I've been using the MIKKO plugin for a few months, very happy with how it sounds through my amps!


----------



## gunch (Dec 21, 2020)

Last time I futzed with computer tones I bought ownhammer heavy hitters II


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 21, 2020)

thebeesknees22 said:


> ok so I picked up the DV77 IR. I grabbed both the regular pack from eminence and the Kohle pack. I like them. Sounds great.


Ahem....clips?


----------



## Metropolis (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## thebeesknees22 (Dec 22, 2020)

oh sweet! Good find!


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Dec 22, 2020)

oh @DrakkarTyrannis - ah... I've never actually posted hardly anything on the internet outside of me messing with this one dudes DI. I suppose I should try since I have so many IR's now. It might have to wait until after January though. I'm about to roll onto a show at work that'll have me working 80-90hrs a week soon.... fuuuu

I'll try and do a runthrough of all the eminence and celestion IR's I have when I get some time.


----------



## WarMachine (Dec 23, 2020)

I'm really digging the ML Soundlabs Friedman and Mesa IR's right now. To me they are a little of an in between Lancaster and OwnHammer. For me, Lancaster sounds more RAW, less processed i.e no EQ hi/low roll offs while OwnHammer sounds to my ears like all the hi/low roll offs are a bit extreme.


----------



## Schivosa (Dec 24, 2020)

The Kristian Kohle pack is incredible. I have Jens, ML and Mendels too. They are all good but I think Kohles tops them all. I replaced all of my Helix presets with the Dv-77 irs. Sounded awesome at band practice the other night. So crisp, clear and punchy. Can't wait til the Dv-77 speakers are available.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Dec 24, 2020)

agreed! I like Kohle's pack a lot too. Definitely a purchase I would recommend.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm waiting to see if I won them from the giveaway he's doing. If not I might buy them. I've got literally thousands of IRs...I know I don't need more but I'm seriously curious about those Mick speakers

I don't even know why. I don't find Slipknot's tone particularly good at all.


----------



## DaZoner (Dec 26, 2020)

I just picked up the Kohle DV77 pack as well. It's really good. I'm particularly fond of the DV77 & Swamp Thang blend.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 26, 2020)

Where are all the clips from you people?


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Dec 26, 2020)

hahah sorry sorry, I'm working 6 days weeks right now. Might have to go to 7's come january.

I'll try and find time tomorrow if I can.


----------



## gunch (Dec 26, 2020)

gunch's gear resolution: get blue doo doo cab and put dv 77s in it


----------



## Metropolis (Dec 27, 2020)

Oh yes, Kohle pack sounds awesome loaded into my Helix LT. He has pretty damn good ear for metal tones. DV-77 especially is really good sounding speaker, like a beefier Mesa V30. Swampthang I don't care about at all because it's so dark and boomy. CV-75 sounds quite boxy by itself, but blended it can sound interesting. General flavor and feel of these IR's are similar to Jens Bogren pack. I'll see what I can do for the sound clips.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Dec 27, 2020)

How do you all want these samples? Straight raw? I'm setting one up where i'm flipping through the basic eminence one and the kohle pack. I'm not doing every single IR though. I need to fix the levels and maybe back off on the gain a bit. I'll try and finish this after lunch. ugh.. I should probably make a youtube video with descriptions. ughgh....ugughghghg... let me see what I can do. lol


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 27, 2020)

thebeesknees22 said:


> How do you all want these samples? Straight raw? I'm setting one up where i'm flipping through the basic eminence one and the kohle pack. I'm not doing every single IR though. I need to fix the levels and maybe back off on the gain a bit. I'll try and finish this after lunch. ugh.. I should probably make a youtube video with descriptions. ughgh....ugughghghg... let me see what I can do. lol



Whatever is easiest for you. I'm honestly just curious to hear what Kohle's DV-77 sounds like.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Dec 27, 2020)

ok this is definitely not my best work lol ...but it is what it is for today. Keeping it super simple for demo purposes.
https://soundcloud.com/user-121005499/dv77-test3/s-Pd0kFcPHLSW

Mr. Kristian's DV77 IR pack (just a few samples)
1st pass -dv77 Angry L
-dv77 Fat R
2nd pass - Angry solo centered (half the riff)
3rd pass - Fat solo centered (2nd half of riff)
4th pass - Blended IR's Rattlesnake L
Perfect Blend R
5th solo rattlesnake
6th solo perfect blend.

Amp - Helix Badonk. Default settings with gain backed off to 3.5. Probably has a bit too much gain, but ..eh. Just trying to keep things fairly default with the settings for this so other's can easily compare.
Horizon drive in front. gain 0. attack 2. boosted the output a bit.. can't remember what i set it to. 7.5? 
room reverb post amp. (pretty much default settings with the mix backed off a bit)

IR Loader - Libra
high and low cuts applied.
low - 69.
high - varies depending on mic.
I did boost the resonance a bit just because I liked it better.

No other EQ. Pretty much vanilla Helix/KK DV77 IR's.

Guitar - 2005 gibson LP standard with burstbucker pro's. drop D 1 half step down for that ridiculously complicated riff. lol


Overall I like it. I'm still a sucker for Orange 2x12 v30 IR's though. I just really like that cabinet and it's the one I own so I don't see these totally replacing that, but I'll give the dv77's a shot though when i start my next round of writing. 

I've listened to these IR's enough today that it's starting to mess with my ears. lol Takin' a break!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 27, 2020)

thebeesknees22 said:


> ok this is definitely not my best work lol ...but it is what it is for today. Keeping it super simple for demo purposes.
> https://soundcloud.com/user-121005499/dv77-test3/s-Pd0kFcPHLSW
> 
> Mr. Kristian's DV77 IR pack (just a few samples)
> ...


Thanks. Sounds good.

I'm really impressed with the DV77s. I always thought Mick's tone was kinda dark, scooped, and muddy...so I was wondering what this speaker would bring to the table. I actually like it a lot.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Dec 27, 2020)

I guess I should do a 7 string version since this is the sevenstring forum lol

https://soundcloud.com/user-121005499/dv77-test-7string/s-LBuRvHZQ7jG

still too much gain, but ..whatever. my bad. I'll try and do something for real one of these days with these IR's, and get something nicer.

guitar- ibanez RGA71AL (bareknuckle aftermath pickups) tuned to standard B flat. I don't think using this guitar is really fair for a sound test since the pickups are so voiced, but it's the only 7 string I have so it'll have to do for now.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 2, 2021)

This was posted today and I'm really digging these IRs. They're free and they're all very usable. The only downside is that mixing them doesn't always work because some pairings are SUPER out of phase, but that's not really a big deal. It's rare that a free IR pack has nothing but good IRs that actually take to a mix well. Check it out


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jan 2, 2021)

I just tried them out. yeah they sound good especially for free. Some blended nice with the Orange Ir's I usually use too. Good find!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 2, 2021)

Nice, grabbed and will give em a run thru. Thanks mang.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 2, 2021)

I made a clip of the Eminence Dv77 IRs if anyone's interested. I used a mix of the 57royer and 906 mic IRs.
https://soundcloud.com/knightbrolaire/zm7-bodyhammer-dv77-57royer906


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 3, 2021)

This puts me at a difficult position. I really want to try Kohle's IRs but I'm not paying 40 bucks for them. That seems awfully steep for something I'm not even sure I'm gonna use. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jan 3, 2021)

lol, I don't think Kohle's IR's are the end all be all. I've played with them some more and I don't find them better than v30's. Just different. Good yes, better? mmm... It really depends on the mix. Are they worth $40? mmmm... mmm... That'll depend on the individual. 

Honestly if I didn't have some extra monies to burn at the time, I wouldn't have bought them since I'm quite happy with my OH and celestion digital Orange v30 IR's. 

I think if someone is needing to budget a bit, then there are lots of other things that are better to put $40 towards.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 3, 2021)

I did a quick lil comparison of some of my favorite blends from the Dv77 pack and the Kohle pack.
1st is from the dv77 pack and it's a 906 with a 57 royer combo. 2nd is Kohle's perfect blend+ rattlesnake combo. 3rd is Bitey Cv75+Grindy Swamp thing from Kohle's pack.
https://soundcloud.com/knightbrolaire/sets/eminence-ir-comparison


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 3, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I did a quick lil comparison of some of my favorite blends from the Dv77 pack and the Kohle pack.
> 1st is from the dv77 pack and it's a 906 with a 57 royer combo. 2nd is Kohle's perfect blend+ rattlesnake combo. 3rd is Bitey Cv75+Grindy Swamp thing from Kohle's pack.
> https://soundcloud.com/knightbrolaire/sets/eminence-ir-comparison



Thank you for the clips. You're doing the lord's work.


----------



## c7spheres (Jan 3, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I did a quick lil comparison of some of my favorite blends from the Dv77 pack and the Kohle pack.
> 1st is from the dv77 pack and it's a 906 with a 57 royer combo. 2nd is Kohle's perfect blend+ rattlesnake combo. 3rd is Bitey Cv75+Grindy Swamp thing from Kohle's pack.
> https://soundcloud.com/knightbrolaire/sets/eminence-ir-comparison


 It says your playlist has no tracks yet. I don't think they uploaded or something.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 3, 2021)

c7spheres said:


> It says your playlist has no tracks yet. I don't think they uploaded or something.


try it now


----------



## c7spheres (Jan 3, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> try it now



Yep, It works now!
Those all sound really good. That the best I've heard your stuff sound, imo. Maybe the best thing using an IR I've heard yet. No joke. Sounds really good to me. It sounds like a non IR.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jan 3, 2021)

had some free time waiting on renders so I played with it a bit more

https://soundcloud.com/user-121005499/dv77-test-mixed-ish-v01/s-1zq5h8wq651

Helix:
Left side - uberschall > DV77 Linear
Right side - Badonk >DV77 presence boost

this is mixed a bit. ran through a UAD helios, a studor tape plugin and a pultec legacy eq and a few other things just for kicks


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 6, 2021)

Used the Kohle Dv77/Cv75 perfect blend+rattlesnake kiss combo again, but this time for the whole clip (same riffs as the 57royer+906 one). 
https://soundcloud.com/knightbrolaire/zm7-bodyhammer-dv77cv75perfblendrattle


----------



## Scooter1969 (Jan 6, 2021)

I use God's Cab and Seacow Fortin Meshuggah. Sounds absolutely brutal through Mercuriall Grid Slammer + Ignite Amps Emissary & NadIR + Mercuriall Chorus pedal (in that order), and it's ALL FREE!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 12, 2021)

I used the Dv77 Linear from Kohle's pack with the 906 from the other Dv77 pack. Used my PRS Mushok with a duncan p-rail in the bridge into my MI Audio Beta.
https://soundcloud.com/knightbrolaire/mi-audio-beta-dv77-linear906

Also mixed the dv77 906 IR with a WGS Invader 50 IR here:
https://soundcloud.com/knightbrolaire/bodyhammer-dv77-906invader50-57off


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 12, 2021)

last one for today lol

P-rail bridge DIs I made into Neural's Omega Granophyre with the Perfect Blend/Rattlesnake Kiss IRs from Kohle. 
https://soundcloud.com/knightbrolaire/duncan-p-rail-neural-dsp-omega-granophyre


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 12, 2021)

I just downloaded the Frightbox Mesa IR and it's nice. Yeah everyone and their mammy has a Mesa IR but this one is mix ready. It doesn't have that low end cabinet woof that has to be dialed out or anything. My favorite IR? No, but it's definitely good for something mix ready


----------



## Metropolis (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jan 15, 2021)

lol I love that channel.


----------



## Runander (Jan 15, 2021)

Anyone got any experience with Trve Cab from Ugritone? I've been eyeballing them for a short while now and I'm really interested in what they have to offer 

https://ugritone.com/collections/heavy-metal-impulse-response-packs


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 15, 2021)

Runander said:


> Anyone got any experience with Trve Cab from Ugritone? I've been eyeballing them for a short while now and I'm really interested in what they have to offer
> 
> https://ugritone.com/collections/heavy-metal-impulse-response-packs



This is founded on nothing, but I feel like they wouldn't be all that beneficial. They come off like those cheap impulses that end up being terrible. Again, NOT a factual assessment but I get the feeling money would be better spent elsewhere


----------



## BMFan30 (Jan 30, 2021)

maggotspawn said:


> Friedman cab from York Audio.
> Also God's Cab, which is a free Mesa OS 4x12.


Thanks a ton for posting those, grabbed the other freebie IR's off that site as well.


----------



## Metropolis (Feb 25, 2021)

Jens Bogren released new IR pack for leads and cleans. They sound so good, just right amount of cutting mids.


----------



## Andii (Mar 3, 2021)

My favorite IR is still Ryan Harvey audio's S-PRESHIGH. Yes I've been around a long time and I still haven't found something I like better. TSEx50 users check it out in the IR section.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 3, 2021)

Really digging the Wasteland cabs doom/sludge cabs. Haven’t found anything better for that application.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 22, 2021)

So I broke down and bought the DV-77 IRs...the Eminence ones not the Kohle ones.

These are actually really good and worth the 12 bucks. I was kinda hesitant since I already own thousands of IRs and I damn sure don't need anymore but these honestly are useable and I think I'll be using them a lot.

Now it makes me wonder what the Kohle ones are like


----------



## BMFan30 (Apr 22, 2021)

So my existential impulse responsing crisis continues. 

I don't really need anymore either but I keep hunting them down & killin em. BOOM EARSHOT!

I guess there's only one thing left to do when you collect IRS's & that's to collect more IRS's.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 22, 2021)

BMFan30 said:


> So my existential impulse responsing crisis continues.
> 
> I don't really need anymore either but I keep hunting them down & killin em. BOOM EARSHOT!
> 
> I guess there's only one thing left to do when you collect IRS's & that's to collect more IRS's.


I literally have thousands of IRs. I couldn't possibly need more and honestly I really think I'm done. I have everything you could think of.

The ONLY IR I'd really like is one of a Marshall MF280 but who knows if such a thing will ever pop up


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Apr 22, 2021)

@DrakkarTyrannis - I have both the kohle and base DV77 packs.

I really like the kohle pack a lot and I use it all the time (except I didn't in my last crappy practice song I did if anyone caught that garbage before i nixed it lol), but I wouldn't say it's the end all be all of tone. It's just another nice option to have. If you have $40 lying around then it's a fine additions otherwise, I think there are better things to spend the money on for mixing.

The base DV77 pack is great too and I sometimes just use that just as much tbh. I tend to rotate between those 2 and celestion digital's Orange IR's, but lately I've been trying all kinds of random ones just for something different especially on lead tones.


----------



## BMFan30 (Apr 22, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I literally have thousands of IRs. I couldn't possibly need more and honestly I really think I'm done. I have everything you could think of.
> 
> The ONLY IR I'd really like is one of a Marshall MF280 but who knows if such a thing will ever pop up


The Marshall's are some of my favorite too. I keep telling myself the same every few days until I stumble across something else and then I can't will myself to say no because what if my possibilities would increase if I had just one more pack?

It's worse with bass. Curiosity already showed me it never really mattered how many ways you could skin that cat so long as you could swing your axe like a baseball bat. I can't figure out if I have enough or need more, the impulsive response to my crises is to become more like them misers.



thebeesknees22 said:


> I really like the kohle pack a lot and I use it all the time


See what I mean?  I also need this. It never ends. I keep cramming fridges in my computer because they don't require a dolly or two big ass roadies to be able to carry.


----------



## BMFan30 (Apr 23, 2021)

IR packs are like cigarettes. You buy a pack & cough up a horrible time because you don't know what you're doing. But then you oddly keep buying them.

Then before you know it the entire back seat of your car looks like an ocean of Marlboro reds which could at any moment become a fire hazard but you just keep dropping empty packs pack there like you don't care.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 23, 2021)

Lately I've been using a mix of swamp thang and wgs invader 50 IRs. Sounds pretty cool, very grindy and chunky currently. 
I've also been playing around with mixing K100s with G12t75 IRs and swamp thangs.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 23, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Lately I've been using a mix of swamp thang and wgs invader 50 IRs. Sounds pretty cool, very grindy and chunky currently.
> I've also been playing around with mixing K100s with G12t75 IRs and swamp thangs.


Made a comparison of some IR blends I've been playing around with: 
https://soundcloud.com/knightbrolaire/sets/another-ir-comparison


----------



## MetalheadMC (Apr 23, 2021)

I have been usng a mix of Engl 4x12, and Friedman 4x12 off the Ninja IRs from Drakkar's free IR post, but as of yesterday I bought Jens' rhythm and lead packs. So, reamping a few songs are in my immediate future.

Doing playthroughs alone are already night and day, imo.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jul 6, 2021)

York Audio just came out with a DV77 2x12 pack.

Anyone try it yet?


----------

